# VBAC Induced With Pitocin?



## ItsJana

Just wondering if anyone has had a successful VBAC while being induced with pitocin? To make a long story short I have had three sweeps starting at 37 weeks in an attempt to bring on labour for medical reasons. The first sweep did nothing, the second sweep gave me irregular contractions that lasted less than two hours and a day of losing a light-moderate amount of mucus plug. This last sweep made me uncomfortable for a day, but nothing else so far. I'm running out of time and in order to avoid another c-section I've been told they will only induce with pitocin. I know the risks and know I could end up with an emergency c-section anyway, but want to give a 2nd VBAC a chance.
When my OB checked me today I was 3 cm dilated and my cervix was still pretty high. Previously I've had one EMCS and one successful VBAC at 38 weeks.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi there,

I wasn't actually induced with pitocin in the end but it was the plan with me. I had 4 sweeps and similar results as you, all leading to nothing. In the end they said they would break my waters as I was already 2-3cm dilated , give me. 4 hours to start contracting and then start pitocin. 3 and a half hours after they broke my waters my son was born, successful vbac. I'm guessing seen as they have already done 3 sweeps for you that you might already be slightly dilated, perhaps you could ask if they could try and break your waters before they try the pitocin as it might just be the kick start your body needs.


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry just read again and notice you say you are already 3cm dilated so I definately suggest asking them to break your waters before they use pitocin. Within minutes of breaking mine I was getting strong contractions and after an hour and a half I was fully dilated. My labour was only so long because ds got stuck as he was back to back and I have a small pelvis so was pushing for 2 hours, otherwise it would have been a very short labour indeed!!


----------



## ItsJana

baileybubs said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I wasn't actually induced with pitocin in the end but it was the plan with me. I had 4 sweeps and similar results as you, all leading to nothing. In the end they said they would break my waters as I was already 2-3cm dilated , give me. 4 hours to start contracting and then start pitocin. 3 and a half hours after they broke my waters my son was born, successful vbac. I'm guessing seen as they have already done 3 sweeps for you that you might already be slightly dilated, perhaps you could ask if they could try and break your waters before they try the pitocin as it might just be the kick start your body needs.

Thank you! I had no idea about asking to have my waters broken at this stage. Will definitely talk to my OB about this at my next appointment.


----------



## baileybubs

They made me wait til I was overdue until they would break my waters though as there was no medical reason that he needed to come any sooner, and I ended up 12 days overdue in the end (was horrible!) but I think it gave my body more chance to be ready to labour by itself without the need for any pitocin. Hope your OB is willing to let you have your waters broken first coz there's a good chance it will help if you are already 3cm. The only problem with it is if you decide to have your waters broken then you may have to then have the pitocin if that doesn't work, whereas you could just opt for ELCS and not have to be induced at all iykwim. That was the choice I faced, go straight for ELCS or give it a go breaking waters knowing I may have to then have pitocin too.


----------



## sethsmummy

have you tried a lot of walking or bouncing on a birth ball? xx


----------



## Kess

Is pitocin safe for a VBAC? I believe it can increase the risk of uterine rupture. When you weigh the odds you may decide the benefits (and added safety) of avoiding a c-section balance that out, but still something to consider.

See here for the package insert with contraindications:
https://www.sicklycat.com/2012/05/24/21-reasons-to-say-no-to-pitocin-according-to-manufacturer/


----------



## Kalabear

Wondering the same thing here as I may try and go for a vbac....my dr said he might use small amounts but I'm really really hoping to avoid that and go into natural labor.


----------



## sethsmummy

Kalabear said:


> Wondering the same thing here as I may try and go for a vbac....my dr said he might use small amounts but I'm really really hoping to avoid that and go into natural labor.

Ive been told so far that at my hospital they wont use the pessary and they wont use pitocin. but iv not spoke to the consultant yet. im hoping to go naturally but only have till im 38 weeks xx


----------



## baileybubs

My hospital wouldn't use the pessary either, and looking back I think they said they'd use syntocinon (sp?) not pitocin, sorry my confusion, but I don't know what the difference is. They did say that if breaking my waters hadn't been successful after 4 hours they would give me a little bit of the drip to see if it started contractions but then it would be EMCS. So I don't think it's the full on drip like with a normal induction.


----------



## BunnyN

I've think they are not super keen on using pitocin for a VBAC but will consiter it at a fairly low dose if there are limited options.


----------

